# Sickle bar parts interchangeability and availability?



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

Ok folks in my quest to find a good used sickle mower I have run across numerous brands. I then started looking at parts availability in my area. For the NH 451 it's a piece of cake. I found the same for the John Deere as wall as Case IH. Frontier is also available through JD. However the off brands and Italian ones are throwing me.

Here is an example of what I found for replacement cutter blades at TSC

Blade marked A- fits Allis Chalmers, John Deere, Ford, Triumph

Blade marked B fits Case, Field Queen Hay, Owatonna & Prairie Star

Blade marked B- fits Case-IH, Massey Ferguson, New Holland, Gehl, Ford

Ken at Sweet Farm Equipment was kind enough to share the following with me. The IH 1300 is the same as the Ford 505 and the New Idea 522 and the Case/IH and 90% same as the IH 100.

So as to the Italian brands - are they all made by the same company. Are some rebranded for US sales as the Enorossi Farmking brand.

Here is a list of brands I found locally and the internet for sale. Are some made by the same folks, and which do folks know you can't or would have a rough time getting parts for.

Frontier is made for JD, John Deere, Dearborn/Ford, Ford, Aktiv, Agco/New Idea, Case/IH, New Holland Massey Ferguson, Farmking - by Enorossi, PGF, Rossi, Kuhn, Gaspardo, Superior, Befco, Feraboli. Sitrex. Allis Chalmers. Garabali. Rowse - I think they use NH and IH parts. DCM Italia - Hidaro branded.

Sorry for asking the tough questions, but I am trying to think ahead. It may be worth it to pay a few more $$ for a brand I can get parts for, that a cheap offer that costs me in the end.

I am currently looking at a Ford 501, a NH 451 and an IH1300 locally. There my be a JD350 also available as well as a belt driven MF - unknown model.

Thanks again


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Whatever brand you decide to go with make sure that the company has not discontinued parts. You can get the sickle sections and guards from the aftermarket. Some of the older models you might not be able to get parts for the cutterhead and such. I think that the New Holland 451 is still in production so any part for it would be available.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

The Ford 501 is a very good mower, however if you want to trim along roadbanks or ditches a pitman style mower is not the type to choose. The other problem you may have is attaching it to your tractor.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Check with Webbsickleservice


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

My goof, its a Ford 505 belt driven, not a 501. My old stubby fingures again. 

I looked at another NH 451 yesterday and discovered a big issue. It was actually hooked up to the guys tractor. He was not selling, just cutting a neighbors field. The upper inverted U hoop will not clear my tractors lift arms as it attaches directly to the back of the tractor. My lift arms are spaced too close together. So I will need to get the adapter folks mention. I remember reading about this, but did not fully understand how the unit actually hooked up. Is the adapter easy to use?

Are there other models or brands I will have the same issue with, or better yet what will fit my compact tractor? It appears the NH 451 is the only one where the U tube actually attaches to the back of the tractor, rather than just the upper top link away from the lift arms. Is this correct?

Thanks again - Trying to learn here


----------



## bjr (Jan 24, 2013)

Yoda

I went thru the same senerio as you, 'cause I'm alway getting stuck with a machine that the parts people just say "I ain't never seen one of those before". I'm mowin' Hay, so, I finally went with a new Drum Mower. Okay, I know, It's made in Turkey. But, the dealer "SAYS" parts won't be a problem. I didn't like the old keeps pluggin' up sicke bar machines because even setting in the scrape iron piles the dealers were tyin' to get $300-$400. I gave a little less that three thousand for the new machine but I can hook up a and go and blow. Once in while you have to get a little brave and get a piece of newer technology, at least new to the good 'ol USA. bjr


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

While I agree a new tool woud be great, Im retired with a Kid still in colledge. Trying to get by on what I can afford, which is a used sickle mower and power rake. Next year, or maybe too, I may spring for a good used bailer. Son will be out by then, and I can afford more - unless I need to buy the Boss Unit a new car.. :huh:  ..so maybe 4 years out the bailer...no waite...Ill need a new truck then  

I did contact Web Sickle Sirvice. They suggested I find a used CIH1300. They have lots of parts and it will fit my tractor without using an adapter.

Thanks and please keep thoughts coming


----------

